# Fish ID



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey guys i have no clue whats this fish called. we caught em in 360 feet at the mp 255 with squid.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

long tail sea bass


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I second longtail bass

How much did it weigh? I don't think the record is very big.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

yep, its a long tailed sea bass and that is a goodern.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Once again you are wrong on an I.D.(talking about the snake)That I can tell you 100% Long tail sea bass.not a lane snapper


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Longtail Bass - _Hemanthias leptus_










Lane Snapper _Lutjanus synagris_


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

haha def not a Lane Snapper.

Brant Peacher
manufacturers rep


----------

